# Suns OR Lakers?



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

Which team would we rather face in the next round? The way the Suns are playing I would rather play them, but this might be just a round 1 phase. They could start avg 100pts at any moment. As for the Lakers I think we match up better against them, but although Kobe isn't scoring much right now....he can always start with his old ways...its a tough call!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Im hoping for a long exhausting series.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

beavertrapper said:


> Which team would we rather face in the next round? The way the Suns are playing I would rather play them, but this might be just a round 1 phase. They could start avg 100pts at any moment. As for the Lakers I think we match up better against them, but although Kobe isn't scoring much right now....he can always start with his old ways...its a tough call!


i would say the lakers role players are finally stepping out. if that's the case, i would rather face the team taht doesnt have kobe, cuz it'll be ezier to contain nash. kobe can scare like a menace himself. but we can hang with any of them.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

As long as it goes to 7 games, and over times :biggrin:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Who cares, Clippers just need to stay focused and not be spoiled after the first round success.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Who cares, Clippers just need to stay focused and not be spoiled after the first round success.



perfectly put, by the looks of Kobes game winning shot right now, i smelll Clippers vs. Lakers 2nd round!
but the Clippers still need to finish their business with easy Monday Night, 

and i really i dont care who we play either, i kinda wanted to play the Lakers cuz i think the SUns and their constant 3 pt shooting would be a bigger threat and the Lakers well...i doubt their "gameplan' will be the same with the Clippers...whos gonna handle Elton n Chris inside??? Kwame Brown???  jaja

i think once we finish off the Nuggets *they are unraveling before our eyes* ...Mike should focus on getting the team ready for the Lakers or SUns, who ever we play it doesnt matter 
GO [email protected]!!!


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I have a bad feeling about playing the Lakers... but they're the lesser of two evils since our biggest problem on defense this season has been guarding against the 3.

Nothing would be sweeter than beating the Lakers but nothing would be worse than losing to them. It's going to be a very emotional series.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Honestly, I think the Clips beat either of them. Maybe one would be tougher than the other (though I don't really think so), but I fully expect to see LA in the conference finals either way.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

The 2 downsides to playing the lakers are of course kobe, but also what nobody is talking about is that the cheap *** Laker fans are going to buy tickets to the Clippers home games in the series and even though the Clips would have home court advantage, there will be a very noticeable presence of laker fans in there ****** *** purple and gold cheering for the lakers at a clippers home playoff game like they do doing the season. That will be very embarrassing to the Clipper fans, the players and the organization having the opposing team have a large number of fans at the game for the whole nation to see. I hope the Clipper organization can have something where they can at least prohibit people from wearing laker stuff to the game. Maybe us Clipper fans can return the favor and raid their games.


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree those damn laker fans show up to the clipper games stirring up trouble....we need to show up to the clipper games and laker games and flood the stands with a sea of red!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I hope its the Lakers. It will be GREAT to see the Clippers finish the Lakers season. But as some of you suggested, it will suck to see all the Laker fans in the Staples Center for the Clipper home games. But there is a plus, the Clippers wont need to travel, but neither would the Lakers.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Lakers are the more dangerous team versus the Clippers. Not only do they have Kobe, they have Odom who's playing as well as he ever has. There's no one on the Clips that can guard him effectively and he's going to have a chip on his shoulder playing the Clips. Don't over look Kwame Brown who can actually some defense.

Lakers will also have the psych advantage over the Clippers. Can't imagine Dunleavy being able to out coach Phil Jackson. Look at the miracle Phil's done with the Lakers. The Lakers can adapt better than the Clippers and they're peaking at the right time. Remember, the Lakers were only a few Ws off of the Clippers. If the Lakers can win over the Suns, they'll have seized alot of confidence and momentum. Nuggets haven't been a real challenge to the Clips.

L.A. has always been the home of the Lakers first. Lakers championship banners hang from the rafters. As some people mentioned Clippers "home" games will be filled with Lakers fans, effectively neutralizing Clippers' home advantage. I hope however, the Clippers can use the ******* child of L.A. emotion and take it to the Lakers.

Lakers will be a tougher opponent, but much more rewarding if the Clippers win. Maybe it won't change the minds of basketball fans in L.A., but it would certainly delight every Clippers fan and maybe let people outside of L.A. know how real the Clippers are.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I only have to say...

Whatever happens, happens.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Bring on the Lakers!!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, if we make it seems like it will be the lakers unless the suns figure out how to play with healthy thomases. 

I like how we match up against the Lakers. 

Starting Center Kaman Vs. Brown Advantage - Clippers
Starting PF Odom Vs. Brand Advantage - Even (with the way odom has played lately)
Starting SF Walton Vs. Ross - Advantage - Even (although neither will probably be guarding each other)
Starting SG Bryant vs Mobley Advantage - Lakers
Starting PG Cassell vs. Parker Advantage - Clippers

Backup PF/C = Brian Cook Vs Radman, Rebraca, etc. Advantage - Clippers
Backup SF/SG = George vs. radman, Maggette, livingston Advantage - Clippers
Backup PG/SG = Sasha vs. Livingston Advantage Clippers


One might argue, if the lakers are so "bad" Why are they killing the suns? Well, IMO, a few reasons. First of all, the suns are a team of gross overacheivers who has a coach and system that few teams can figure out how to defend (clippers not really one of them). The Lakers are one of the teams that knows how to take advantage of the suns weaknesses. Not to mention the injury problems the suns are having. But, before this year, if you were to look at the team the suns has out there on PAPER, outside of nash and marion, its a bunch of guys who might not crack the clippers top 8. But dantoni is a genius, therefore their record.

With the lakers you know what you are going to get, and it doesnt take a lot to match up with them. Sure, kobe at times is unguardable (clippers can vouch for that this year), but, if he keeps playing the way he has been so far, and being unselfish, no way does the laker role players pick apart the clipper defense like they are doing to the suns. 

But again, this is all on paper. The game of the NBA, as can be seen with the suns last two seasons, is a game of intangibles sometimes. Theres no reason the lakers should be in the playoffs ON PAPER, and the suns should not have the record they do ON PAPER. So take this ON PAPER stuff for what its worth. Clippers are much better than the lakers on my 8 and a half by 11. But can they prove that on the court? I guess we will find out


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, after today's lakers win over the suns, all of my 2nd round tickets (10 of them) for game 1 and 2 sold at a markup of 3x the face value !! Hahahaha !!! I'm laughing all the way to the bank !!! And I'll still be laughing when the lakers fans go home with a loss.. 

GO CLIPPERS !!!!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Aren't you guys scared that the Lakers will have 7 home games?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

t1no said:


> Aren't you guys scared that the Lakers will have 7 home games?


YEP ... and the refs in their corner ... and Dumbleavy panicking an going to his famous 'rotations' or lack thereof.

NOT a good thing.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

t1no said:


> Aren't you guys scared that the Lakers will have 7 home games?


Nah... not too worried.. I've been to the Clippers home game vs. lakers, and usually the home team fans are louder than the visiting team... I bet that its the same when the Clippers are the visiting team when they play the lakers.. And it's really fun going to these games !! so much excitement, the crowd going crazy both ways !!! so basically Clippers/lakers, both have 7 home games.. 

I think I would be more scared if the suns come back and win the series from the lakers... imagine the high the suns would be on... coming back down 3-1 to win the series ?? suns tired, yes... but all the momentum going into the next series... now that would be scary.. 

thats my 2 cents...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if i was a clippers player (or fan for that matter) i'd want the lakers in the second round, ive heard the clips reffered to the 'other' team in LA for too long.
prove to them, infront of their crowd that now the clips are the better team.
i think you guys will be able to progress through the second round regardless of who you face.
good luck
peace


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I can't believe no one really wan'ts a LA vs LA matchup? Can you imagine how epic that would be? The battle for LA? They split the regular season, your talking maybe a 7 full games of battling and fighting? It would be the biggest thing LA has ever had sports wise?

I think it would be a great matchup, both teams have there advantages and disadvantages. It would be an amazing series to watch. Clippers fans have been fillin the stands most of this season and in the playoffs.. IT wont be hard for them battling for tickets...

And stop with the ref's excuses already please... The series isn't even official and already excuses are rolling out.

We should all be excited that a series like this even has a chance................

Legends are made in the playoff's guys....


----------



## STaNgXs (Aug 11, 2003)

< Lakers fan that has 2 tickets to every round 2 home Clippers game, so I'll be there sporting my Kobe jersey with a sign that reads "Look up ^, now tell me who's home this really is"


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

STaNgXs said:


> < Lakers fan that has 2 tickets to every round 2 home Clippers game, so I'll be there sporting my Kobe jersey with a sign that reads "Look up ^, now tell me who's home this really is"


I'll be sure to look for you and your sign !!! And I'll be looking up, up at the score !! 
Clippers win over the lakers !!! LoL !!!

I support LA teams !! go LA !!! 
Clippers are my fav.. and lakers are my 2nd fav team !!!


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

STaNgXs said:


> < Lakers fan that has 2 tickets to every round 2 home Clippers game, so I'll be there sporting my Kobe jersey with a sign that reads "Look up ^, now tell me who's home this really is"


I think that would motivate Cassell and by extension the entire Clippers team. I think even as we Clippers' fans are itching to show the Lakers the Clippers are for real, the Clippers' players must feel it 100x more.



> I can't believe no one really wan'ts a LA vs LA matchup?


Of course we all want it. It'll be a great series. However, playing the Suns would be easier in my opinion. Particuarly seeing how effective the Lakers are playing the Suns, the Clippers- with Brand and Kaman inside- could dominate. But playing the Suns won't nearly be as satisfying.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> YEP ... and the refs in their corner ... and Dumbleavy panicking an going to his famous 'rotations' or lack thereof.
> 
> NOT a good thing.


Yeah, and then the losing part and PMS comes to pass.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I can't believe no one really wan'ts a LA vs LA matchup? Can you imagine how epic that would be? The battle for LA? They split the regular season, your talking maybe a 7 full games of battling and fighting? It would be the biggest thing LA has ever had sports wise?
> 
> I think it would be a great matchup, both teams have there advantages and disadvantages. It would be an amazing series to watch. Clippers fans have been fillin the stands most of this season and in the playoffs.. IT wont be hard for them battling for tickets...
> 
> ...


Well said..repped


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

I've been hoping for this for years. The Lakers better not let me down and lose to Phoenix.

The Clippers & their fanbase need this game so badly. Respect will never be given until the Clippers beat the Lakers in a straight up best of 7 in Los Angeles. This the Clippers' time.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think the clippers should move back to san diego. im not trolling here, but the lakers own LA. on sunday night, the clipper game on tuesday wasn't even sold out. it would be tough to draw in some of those laker fans to the clippers.

if the clippers move to san diego, there would be a much more loyal fan base... san diego has a baseball team that doesn't play at the same time as basketball, and a football team tnat plays until january.. that leaves 3-4 months of attention given solely to the clips. if they could find a good stadium it would be a good idea.

plus, you KNOW that the lakers will have homecourt advantage if they see the clippers in the playoffs... that's not an equal playing ground imo.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I am sure there will be more Laker fans then Clipper fans.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i think the clippers should move back to san diego. im not trolling here, but the lakers own LA. on sunday night, the clipper game on tuesday wasn't even sold out. it would be tough to draw in some of those laker fans to the clippers.
> 
> if the clippers move to san diego, there would be a much more loyal fan base... san diego has a baseball team that doesn't play at the same time as basketball, and a football team tnat plays until january.. that leaves 3-4 months of attention given solely to the clips. if they could find a good stadium it would be a good idea.
> 
> plus, you KNOW that the lakers will have homecourt advantage if they see the clippers in the playoffs... that's not an equal playing ground imo.


Staples has been going off for every Clipper playoff game. Yeah there may be more Laker fans but how many TRUE Laker fans are there? Lots of bandwagoners out there. Just remember Odom and Kwame will be facing a true front court when they play us not Boris Diaw and Tim Thomas. See you in the playoffs!!


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i think the clippers should move back to san diego. im not trolling here, but the lakers own LA. on sunday night, the clipper game on tuesday wasn't even sold out. it would be tough to draw in some of those laker fans to the clippers.
> 
> if the clippers move to san diego, there would be a much more loyal fan base... san diego has a baseball team that doesn't play at the same time as basketball, and a football team tnat plays until january.. that leaves 3-4 months of attention given solely to the clips. if they could find a good stadium it would be a good idea.
> 
> plus, you KNOW that the lakers will have homecourt advantage if they see the clippers in the playoffs... that's not an equal playing ground imo.


The Clippers have plenty of fans in LA, there attendence is like in the top 10 in the league so they don't need to move. San Diego already showed that they don't support a NBA team.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Laker refs are the only thing to worry about. The rest of the 'team' is no problem.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Does it matter when the laker/suns series end? No, right? (as far as when second round starts). Id almost like the suns to win another game or two to give some of the clipps a rest.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

the OC Clippers


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> The Clippers have plenty of fans in LA, there attendence is like in the top 10 in the league so they don't need to move. San Diego already showed that they don't support a NBA team.


top 10 attendance? well please explain why they had tickets for tuesday's game available on a sunday night in a playoffs game? first time they've been herei n what, 10 years?


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

afobisme said:


> top 10 attendance? well please explain why they had tickets for tuesday's game available on a sunday night in a playoffs game? first time they've been herei n what, 10 years?


Hate to break it to you, but just because you say "I'm not trolling," doesn't free you to troll and not be called for it.

And yes, Clippers do have high attendance rates to their games- but it doesn't mean all their games are sell outs.

I'm a Clippers fan first and foremost, but I'm also a basketball fan. Strange but true. If you like a certain basketball team, you should also like the game of basketball as well. When I lived in L.A. I felt lucky to live in the only city with two NBA teams. You can be a fan of one team and still appreciate another team.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Bring on the Lakers!!!


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

1. Playing the Lakers would be alot of FUN !!
2. No travel, No Planes, No Hotels
3. Practice at your own place, ur own massuses, work outs in ur own gym, etc.
4. Sleep in your own bed !!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i have seen clipper games fora while and attendance has gotten waaaaaaay better than before...
before so many empty seats, and now...especially in the playoffs...even tho it might not be a complete 

sellout its packed!!!!! 

as for the Lakers, man, Clippers are my #1 team and the Lakers are my #2 team, i only hate the Lakers when they play the Clippers hahhaa and oh man , this is what basketball dreams are made of, im so excited, i could have never imagined this would happen...Clippers Vs. Lakers.2nd round...maaaan!!!! cant wait !!! the Lakers just need to hold their end of the deal and ITS [email protected]!!!!oh MAN THIS IS SOOOOO BIG and im sure it haas to be the focus of the playoffs now man 
L.A vs. L.A !!! the media better hype it up damnit and give it the attention it deserves 

GO CLIPPERS!!!!


----------

